# Pizza Party!



## 4meandthem (Sep 13, 2010)

Let's have a Pizza Party!

I'll supply the dough.You all have to make one for for the party!You can use any ingredients you want.

I'll put the first pie in the oven!

Pesto
chopped fresh tomatoes
minced garlic
roemary
small shrimp
pine nuts

Who's next?


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 13, 2010)

Tomatoe based pizza sauce, Mushrooms both frsh and fried, fried onions, mozzarlla, fetta, fresh sliced tomatoes, red peppers, black olives.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 13, 2010)

Light coating of buffalo wing sauce
chicken breast cooked in BWS
diced onions 
celery and blue cheese dressing on the side


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 14, 2010)

Wolfgang Puck just dropped in to say Hi and offer a take on a brunch pizza.

Scrambled eggs
Fontina
Mozzerela
Smoked salmon
Chives
Optional Salmon roe

Served with Chili Garlic oil


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 14, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Light coating of buffalo wing sauce
> chicken breast cooked in BWS
> diced onions
> celery and blue cheese dressing on the side


 

Do you ever use "Franks red Hot" wing sauce?
I like the vinegar in it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm going old school with this one.  I want the thin, cracker type New York crust, topped with a rich tomato sauce flavored primarily with oregano and garlic, with a little sweet basil and black pepper thrown in.  Top with sliced pepperoni, the good stuff, , sliced capiacola, sliced mushrooms that have been saute'd in butter with a bit of salt, oven roasted tomato, sliced onion, sliced green pepper, young - buffalo mozzarella cheese, sliced black olives, and a glass of freshly shaken, non-homogenized, whole milk, cold.  The pizza has to be cooked in a wood fired brick oven or over charcoal.

Uh, wait, maybe I want the thick crust after all, with extra sauce.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## niquejim (Sep 14, 2010)

*This is the best specialty pizza I've ever tasted*


*Top This: Braised Fennel Pizza (à la Paulie Gee's 'Anise and Anephew' Pie) | Slice Pizza Blog*





*What You'll Need (for 4 smallish, 12-inch pizzas)*

As always, this is less a "recipe" recipe than a mode of inspiration for you. Although the focus here is ostensibly the braised fennel as topping, you owe it to yourself to take a stab at re-creating the full monty. If you are vegetarian, you can omit the guanciale, Paulie says: "The fennel is fairly salty from the broth and still contrasts nicely with the cream. I've had a lot of vegetarians order it that way." omit the guanciale and try using vegetable broth for the braising liquid (see comments below). For our purposes here, I'm going to assume you've got a dough recipe you like or that you can follow the Reinhart recipe linked below.






*For the braised fennel topping alone:*
• 1 fennel bulb
• A glug of olive oil
• 1 scant cup chicken broth





*For 4 ersatz Anise and Anephew pies:*
_Everything as above, plus ..._
• 1 tablespoon butter
• 1 scant cup heavy cream
• 1/2 cup anisette (Paulie uses Leroux)
• 24 ounces fior di latte mozzarella
• 28 to 30 very thin slices of guanciale
• 4 dough portions (Peter Reinhart's Neapolitan dough recipe works well)
*Braised Fennel Procedure*

The gist is this ... *reserve some of the fennel fronds* before lopping off the stalks. Remove any of the stringy outer layer with a vegetable peeler, if you'd like. Then *cut the bulb lengthwise into 1/4-inch-wide slivers about 1 1/2 inches long.* Pour a generous glug of olive oil into a medium-hot fry pan or sauté pan (enough to cover the bottom). Sauté the fennel until it caramelizes a bit and reaches a medium brown, about 7 minutes. Add the chicken stock and cover the pan, braising over medium heat until the fennel is golden brown and tender, about 7 minutes more. Remove from heat, place in a bowl and let cool before using.
For the full-on, no-holds-barred Anise and Anephew how-to, get jiggy wit' the slides above.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 14, 2010)

Beer is in the fridge everyone....help yourself!
I popped a bottle of champagne for Wolfgang to go with his pizza.

All those pizzas look great!Loving the fennel idea!
I also love black olives on a pie!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 14, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> Do you ever use "Franks red Hot" wing sauce?
> I like the vinegar in it.


 
Yes, it's very good.  I also found one called "Texas Pete's" it's really good, too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 14, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I'm going old school with this one. I want the thin, cracker type New York crust, topped with a rich tomato sauce flavored primarily with oregano and garlic, with a little sweet basil and black pepper thrown in. Top with sliced pepperoni, the good stuff, , sliced capiacola, sliced mushrooms that have been saute'd in butter with a bit of salt, oven roasted tomato, sliced onion, sliced green pepper, young - buffalo mozzarella cheese, sliced black olives, and a glass of freshly shaken, non-homogenized, whole milk, cold. The pizza has to be cooked in a wood fired brick oven or over charcoal.
> 
> Uh, wait, maybe I want the thick crust after all, with extra sauce.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
Sounds like heaven!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thin crust
Garlic Alfredo sauce
Cooked, diced chicken breast
broccoli, cut up
Parmesan on top


----------



## blissful (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice pictures of the fennel one!

Like Fiona--
On a thin cracker like crust dusted with cornmeal.
Garlic alfredo sauce
diced chicken
spinach

I didn't think I'd like this pizza but it was brought in at work one day for lunch--it was fantastic!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 15, 2010)

blissful said:


> Nice pictures of the fennel one!
> 
> Like Fiona--
> On a thin cracker like crust dusted with cornmeal.
> ...


 
Next time I'm switching out the broccoli for spinach, THANKS!


----------



## Selkie (Sep 15, 2010)

Let's not forget the anchovies!


----------



## blissful (Sep 15, 2010)

I love anchovies.

I was told anchovies 'spoil' even the rest of the pizza where they aren't on that portion. I'm not sure I believe it. Bring them on!!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 15, 2010)

I go the simple route - double mushrooms, double cheese on a thin crust.  Pesto for the sauce, covered with a layer of Mozza and Jack cheeses, an extra generous helping of mushrooms (button, crimini & shitaki work well) and a second layer of the cheese mix.  

Bake until mushrooms are tender and the cheese is bubbly and brown - best pizza in the world as far as I am concerned!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, Selkie & Blissful, I couldn't agree more.  I am actually glad more people DON'T like anchovies because it leaves more for the rest of us!


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 15, 2010)

This is one of the best sellers at "House of Pizza" in San Jose ca.Been around since 52'.Still ran by the same family who are dear freinds.

"Georges special Hot"

Tomato sauce
ground beef
onion
canned jalapeno
Mozzerella on top(like all their pies)

Cut into sqaures(like all their pies)


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 17, 2010)

We made a run to Trader Joes and made an outa sight pizza with their products last night.

Brushed the pizza dough with olive oil, and then layered some shrimp, thin sliced white onion, their smoked mozzarella, and pine nuts on the top.  Delish!


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey everybody...am I late to the pizza part? Everything from everyone looks sooooooo delicious. I also like to drizzle olive oil on a white cheese pizza after it has baked and add sliced avocado, carmelized onions, and sauteed mushrooms. Then add fresh ground pepper and ground sea salt. I'll have a little glass of wine with my pizza, please. Thank you


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 17, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> Hey everybody...am I late to the pizza part? Everything from everyone looks sooooooo delicious. I also like to drizzle olive oil on a white cheese pizza after it has baked and add sliced avocado, carmelized onions, and sauteed mushrooms. Then add fresh ground pepper and ground sea salt. I'll have a little glass of wine with my pizza, please. Thank you


 
Do you ever use white truffle oil for drizzleing on a dish?
It is nectar of the Gods! The aroma is intoxicating!


----------



## Linux (Sep 17, 2010)

I'll relent to admit these which we had last time in Greece tasted really good.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 17, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> Do you ever use white truffle oil for drizzleing on a dish?
> It is nectar of the Gods! The aroma is intoxicating!



What a great idea, 4me, I have to remember to do that next time with that pizza we made last night!!  I'm always looking for a way to use my white truffle oil.

Linix, I would have never thought of sliced hard cooked eggs on pizza, but why not?

MollyAnn.....always of glass of wine with pizza. *clink*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 17, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> Do you ever use white truffle oil for drizzleing on a dish?
> It is nectar of the Gods! The aroma is intoxicating!


 
Thank you for the idea of how to use more truffle oil, always looking for something to sprinkle it on.


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 17, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> ...It is nectar of the Gods! The aroma is intoxicating!


It's on my list! Thank you for the suggestion. I've heard of it, seen it in the stores, but never purchased it...can't wait to try it now


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 17, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> It's on my list! Thank you for the suggestion. I've heard of it, seen it in the stores, but never purchased it...can't wait to try it now


 
Tip: use it as a finish on a mushroom omelet insted of cheese or on roasted veggies.


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you for the tip, princess...i will


----------



## buckytom (Sep 18, 2010)

i know it sounds weird, but i like to put a little of the sauce from mussels marinara on top of my thin crust, not too much cheese, fresh basil and garlic pizza. the fishy sauce adds a little umami, almost like adding anchovy paste while making tomato sauce.

2nd choice is also thin crust, patches of cheese - not cheese overkill, topped with raw onion and either frank's or sriracha hot sauces.


----------



## Claire (Oct 3, 2010)

I, too, like a thin, almost cracker crust.  But I always say my real rules are:  No fruit, no fish.  Everything else goes.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 3, 2010)

I'll be firing my oven tonight.  Bring your pizzas!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 3, 2010)

Walkin' to L.A. with my pizza...


----------

